# Orientale Concentus 13 IS BACK!



## Ace99 Cultural

​LEARN HOW YOU CAN STAND A CHANCE TO WIN UP TO SGD $25,000!

*Event: 13th International Choral Festival Orientale Concentus, Singapore 2020
Date: 25 July - 28 July 2020
Location: Singapore
*

Orientale Concentus was conceptualized in 2008 with the purpose of connecting choristers from diverse cultural and choral traditions and promoting choral music development in Asia. It has seen participation from 12 countries and has gotten rave reviews worldwide.

Orientale Concentus believes in providing a conducive and positive environment, where choirs strive to achieve more than just winning of awards. It encourages continuous learning and seeking the true meaning of music.

This will be a unique opportunity for all choirs to step into a holistic and memorable international choral learning journey, all in one place.

The upcoming 13th International Choral Festival Orientale Concentus, Singapore 2020 is scheduled to take place once again in Singapore from 25 July - 28 July 2020.

________________________________________

*Why you should sign up?
*•	Grand Prix Prize Money of *SGD 10,000 GUARANTEED!*
•	Perform in Singapore's World Class Esplanade Concert Hall with superb state-of-the art acoustic features
•	Remarkable opportunity for aspiring choirs to broaden their chorale horizons, network with other talented choirs and build long-lasting international friendships!
•	Learn from our World Renowned Adjudication Panel!
________________________________________

Watch our 12th Orientale Concentus' highlight video to have a glimpse of what you can expect participating in OC13 and how we are different from other festivals in the region!

*Click HERE To Register Your Interest Now!*​
*Participate NOW to get your Early Bird Promotion!
*

Visit www.orientaleconcentus.com or email to [email protected] to find out how you can win up to SGD $25,000 and other exciting offers for Orientale Concentus 13. We are really excited with all the programmes that we will provide and we would love to have you join us!

P.s. Do remember to follow us on Facebook for more updates!







​


----------



## Rogerx

never mind.....


----------

